
U.S. Debt Clock - spking
http://www.usdebtclock.org
======
mkempe
Maybe they should increase the amount of data they try to fit in one page, so
it becomes truly impossible to focus on anything? Or they could ask an IA to
think about how to present fairly important data in a useful and usable way.
Just a thought.

Other than that, how much money would the US Federal government raise if it
were to sell all the land it currently "owns" in the Western US?

